# My Cruze



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

looks great! are those rims plasti dip?


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

DKovac12 said:


> looks great! are those rims plasti dip?


yes they are but I removed it over the chevy logo


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

Yesterday I added a racing stripe with plasti dip


----------



## NewLac (Sep 2, 2015)

Stripes look good! ??


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruzerli said:


> Yesterday I added a racing stripe with plasti dip
> View attachment 162954
> View attachment 162946


Nice. My concern is that if left too long, you might end up with a noticeable difference in the paint if and when you take it off.


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Nice. My concern is that if left too long, you might end up with a noticeable difference in the paint if and when you take it off.


I didnt even think about that to be honest, but it is a good point.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

You know, I'm diggin that stripe. Something cheap and unique and sets the car apart. I've been leaning towards like a plasti dipped fender stripe but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

LS2 BLAZER said:


> You know, I'm diggin that stripe. Something cheap and unique and sets the car apart. I've been leaning towards like a plasti dipped fender stripe but I'm not sure yet.


Thank you, its real easy if you do it just make sure peel the area you taped off before it dries, or the dip will peel with the tape.


----------



## Stozice15 (Jan 15, 2016)

how long did it take you and what was is difficult ?


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

the stripe took about a half hour in total to do.



Stozice15 said:


> how long did it take you and what was is difficult ?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I agree that stripe does look nice. Very subtle but enough to make it pop.


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

I ordered these about a month ago finally got them today. I think they make the front end look better.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Wow that's very interesting. I like it with that color. not sure if it would look good with white or not haha! I'd probably need some black, red or blue ones.


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Wow that's very interesting. I like it with that color. not sure if it would look good with white or not haha! I'd probably need some black, red or blue ones.


Yea it might be hard to see on the white


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Where did you get your fog lights.


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

Snappa said:


> Where did you get your fog lights.


I got them from Ebay and had them installed at a shop near me


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh okay. I purchased the same ones I believe. Did you switch out your fog bulbs with led ones? That's what I just did a few days ago. Or did your comes with less perhaps?


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

Snappa said:


> Oh okay. I purchased the same ones I believe. Did you switch out your fog bulbs with led ones? That's what I just did a few days ago. Or did your comes with less perhaps?


They came with stock lights that I swayed with HIDS


----------

